# Getting married on 457 visa



## alcoffs (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am on a 457 Visa currently, and am looking to marry my australian gf, how do I go about this? what do I need to do?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You basically need to find a marriage celebrant (see the local newspaper classified). Also most priests are marriage celebrants too. Then 31 days before the marriage you need to file a form (the marriage celebrant should know all about this). 

Each state has a BDM (Births, Deaths, Marriages) so go to their website to get the right forms and rules.

Once you're married then you may choose to go through a spouse visa.

Alternatively you can also do a PMV (prospective marriage visa) and marry within 9 months (the paperwork for either is virtually the same).

I would probably go for a PMV if you've got your info ready to go and want PR ASAP. Or if you prefer to wait you may file a Spouse visa later.





alcoffs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am on a 457 Visa currently, and am looking to marry my australian gf, how do I go about this? what do I need to do?


----------

